# mögen - Konjunctiv II



## Alan Evangelista

I was told this week by a native german that I should use "wenn ich etwas mögen würde" instead of "wenn ich ewtas möchte". The person pointed me to this explanation in the mögen entry of Wikipedia:



> _Möchte_ and its forms are grammatically the past subjunctive of _mögen_, but are never used as such in contemporary German. The conditional of _mögen_ needs to be paraphrased with würde: _Wenn ich Käse *mögen würde*, könnte ich viel mehr Gerichte essen._ – “If I *liked* cheese, I could eat many more dishes.”



This applies to both informal and formal speech? Is it wrong to use "ich möchte" as mögen's Konjunktiv II or just unusual?


----------



## Demiurg

> _Möchte_ and its forms are grammatically the past subjunctive of _mögen_, but are never used as such in contemporary German.



Interesting, I never thought about that! But it's correct because the meanings differ:

_Wenn ich Käse möchte ... - If I wanted cheese ...
Wenn ich Käse mögen würde ... - If I liked cheese ..._


----------



## Alan Evangelista

The Wikipedia entry I mentioned previously also mentions this more recent meaning of "möchte" (a polite form of will). I assume this applies to informal (spoken) and formal (written) contemporary German.

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## anahiseri

Demiurg said:


> Wenn ich Käse möchte ... - If I wanted cheese ...


interesting . . . for me,  this means
*When I want cheese*


----------



## Perseas

_


anahiseri said:



			interesting . . . for me,  this means
*When I want cheese*

Click to expand...

_
I think it depends on what form the main clause has:
_
Wenn ich Käse möchte, könnte ich viel mehr Gerichte essen - If I wanted cheese, ...
Wenn ich Käse möchte, kann ich viel mehr Gerichte essen - When I want cheese, ..._


----------



## manfy

Alan Evangelista said:


> The Wikipedia entry I mentioned previously also mentions this more recent meaning of "möchte" (a polite form of will).


Yes, sort of.
Think of it this way: If "Ich will..." is equivalent to "I want ..." in tone and vigour, then "Ich möchte..." is similar to "I'd like..."

This being said, I don't really _feel_ much of politeness in "Ich möchte..." in modern German any more. The English form "I'd like" conveys a much stronger sense of politeness, probably because of the subjunctive mood. _Möchte_ has lost that.
I see _möchte_ as a verb in its own right -- but one that only exists in present tense.

In fact, I wouldn't even use it the way Demiurg suggested in his first example:
_Wenn ich Käse möchte ... - If I wanted cheese ... 
_
I'd say:
_Wenn ich Käse möchte ... = If I *want* cheese ... _
and if subjunctive is needed, I'd use the alternative:
_If I wanted cheese ... = Wenn ich Käse (haben) *wollte* ... 

[cross-posted] good to see I'm not alone with my opinion!_


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> I think it depends on what form the main clause has:
> _
> Wenn ich Käse möchte, könnte ich viel mehr Gerichte essen - If I wanted cheese, ...
> Wenn ich Käse möchte, kann ich viel mehr Gerichte essen - When I want cheese, ..._


That doesn't work for me either, I'm afraid. It has to take one of these forms:

_Wenn ich Käse möchte, *werde* ich es sagen - If/when I want cheese, ...
Wenn ich Käse *wollte*, *würde* ich es sagen - If I wanted cheese, ..._


----------



## anahiseri

_Wenn ich Käse *wollte*, *würde* ich es sagen - If I wanted cheese, ..._

That's the correct form. You can't say *möchte, *_because in modern German it's not used as the subjunctive of *mögen * any more, but as a verb in its own right - although it only exists in the present tense.
And that's just what this thread, Alan Evangelista's question, is about!

Manfy, I didn't mean to copy your expressions, believe me! But I would feel a bit stupid changing them now, don't you think?_


----------



## Hutschi

Oder: Wenn ich Käse hätte/bekäme, könnte ich viel mehr Gerichte zubereiten.
I agree to Demiurg. I do not understand any of the two sentences of Perseas.
It is not even possible to correct them - they are not define semantically. They do not even fit the translation.


----------



## Hutschi

anahiseri said:


> _?..._You can't say *möchte, *_because in modern German it's not used as the subjunctive of *mögen * any more, but as a verb in its own right - although it only exists in the present tense.
> And that's just what this thread, Alan Evangelista's question, is about!
> 
> Manfy, I didn't mean to copy your expressions, believe me! But I would feel a bit stupid changing them now, don't you think?_


Hi anahiseri, I do not understand why.
I can say:

Wenn ich (irgendwann) Käse möchte, werde ich es sagen.
It is about future.


----------



## anahiseri

Perseas, why don't you try to finish the translated sentences so we can see what you have in mind?


----------



## anahiseri

Hutschi said:


> I can say:
> 
> Wenn ich (irgendwann) Käse möchte, werde ich es sagen.
> It is about future.



Yes of course you can say it; I just meant you cannot use *möchte* in a conditional sentence where the main clause is conditional (würde / Konjunktiv II), as in 
_Wenn ich Käse möchte, *könnte* ich viel mehr Gerichte essen _
_Wenn ich Käse möchte, *würde* ich es sagen _


----------



## Hutschi

Alan Evangelista said:


> I was told this week by a native german that I should use "wenn ich etwas mögen würde" instead of "wenn ich etwas möchte". The person pointed me to this explanation in the mögen entry of Wikipedia: ...


I think that there is a mismatch of two meanings of English "to like".

I want to get = ich möchte vs. I love= ich mag
The synonyms are not absolute but show the principle.


----------



## Hutschi

anahiseri said:


> Yes of course you can say it; I just meant you cannot use *möchte* in a conditional sentence where the main clause is conditional (würde / Konjunktiv II), as in
> _Wenn ich Käse möchte, *könnte* ich viel mehr Gerichte essen
> Wenn ich Käse möchte, *würde* ich es sagen _


I see. You are right.


----------



## anahiseri

It's a relief you agree with me, Hutschi!


----------



## Perseas

anahiseri said:


> Perseas, why don't you try to finish the translated sentences so we can see what you have in mind?


This is how the translated sentences finish. But I' ve already understood that my thought was wrong. Thanks everybody.
_
Wenn ich Käse möchte, könnte ich viel mehr Gerichte essen - If I wanted cheese, I could eat many more dishes
 Wenn ich Käse möchte, kann ich viel mehr Gerichte essen - When I want cheese, Ι can eat many more dishes.


_


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Hutschi said:


> I want to get = ich möchte vs. I love= ich mag
> The synonyms are not absolute but show the principle.



I love = Ich liebe

Your translation is odd to me.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, "Ich liebe" is "ich mag" in German, but often stronger.
Often we say "Ich mag dich sehr!" in the meaning "Ich liebe dich".
Both are overlapping.

But in German "ich liebe" can also used with food.

So "Ich mag Sauerkraut" is similar. It means "I like Sauerkraut." in  a sense in direction "Ich liebe Sauerkraut."="Ich esse sehr gern Sauerkraut."

"Ich möchte Sauerkraut."= "I'd like Sauerkraut" in the sense "I want to eat Sauerkraut, please give me some of it."

I suppose that "to like" is used in both meanings "möchte" and "mag". But it is hard to explain.

< ... >

---


----------



## Hutschi

< ... >

I try it in another way:

_Ich mag_ is like "I like" in the sense "ich liebe etwas" in one of the meanings of "lieben".

_Ich möchte_ is like "I'd like" in the sense "I want to have ..." (for example in a restaurant)

Duden | Suchen | lieben

Meaning 3:

eine besondere Vorliebe, Schwäche für etwas haben
etwas gernhaben, mögen
So "mögen" refers to "lieben" - to like something
"Möchten" refers to_ *to like*_ _*to get* something/to like to do something

So 






Wenn ich Käse *mögen würde*, könnte ich viel mehr Gerichte essen. – “If I *liked* cheese, I could eat many more dishes.”
		
Click to expand...

 (#1)
This is possible, but not with möchte._
The logic says here  _“If I liked cheese, I could eat many more kinds of dishes. I do not eat dishes I don't like.”

"Wenn ich etwas möchten würde" i_s not idiomatic. It has to be: _"Wenn ich etwas haben wollte."  _


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> _Ich mag_ is like "I like" in the sense "ich liebe etwas" in one of the meanings of "lieben".
> _Ich möchte_ is like "I'd like" in the sense "I want to have ..." (for example in a restaurant)


Conoonet erklärt den Unterschied sehr gut:


> *Wish*
> The most important meaning of _mögen_ is 'wish':
> _Die Kinder möchten draußen spielen.   =  Die Kinder haben den Wunsch, draußen zu spielen.
> Möchtest du auch einmal nach Paris fahren?   =  Hast du den Wunsch, auch einmal nach Paris zu fahren? _
> With this meaning, _mögen_ is usually in the preterite subjunctive II (_möchte, möchtest, _etc.) which, here, has the function of the present indicative:
> _er möchte = er hat den Wunsch, er will_
> *Liking*
> In the indicative mood, _mögen_ can express 'liking' (to like to do something, to feel like doing something):
> _Ich mag gern fernsehen.   =  Ich liebe es fernzusehen._
> This use of mögen is rather infrequent [with an infinitive]_._
> *mögen used as a full verb*
> _Ich mag Erdbeereis.   =  Ich esse gern Erdbeereis.
> Sie möchte, dass wir sie besuchen.   =  Sie wünscht, dass wir sie besuchen. _


----------



## Perseas

@ Demiurg 
Thank you!


----------



## bearded

< ... >

As for _mögen/möchte, _I think that the explanation in canoonet - as quoted by JClaudeK in #25 -  is very clear and _maßgebend._


----------



## anahiseri

I agree that Canoonet gives a good explanation. I myself hadn't realized the complexity of the verbs mögen, wollen usw.  I didn't know Cannonet, i'll bookmark it.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> #20 _Ich mag Erdbeereis. = Ich esse gern Erdbeereis._


I also know "mögen" as a synonym of "essen" meaning "to find acceptable":
("mögen" = "essen", not "*gern* essen")


> sie isst keinen Fisch _(für sie kommt Fisch als Nahrung nicht infrage)_
> Duden | essen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


 Maybe this is a regional thing? I’m interested in the opinions of other native speakers 

A: "Magst du Kirschen?"
B: "Nein, ich mag die nicht." (meaning: I dislike/hate the taste of cherries. I can’t stand it.)
A: "Magst du denn Erdbeeren?"
B: "Ja(, Erdbeeren mag ich)." (meaning: I do not dislike the taste of strawberries. Strawberries are an acceptable food for me.)


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I think it is more complex.

I feel "Ich mag" is in most contexts (when I use it) "gern essen".

In your example, however,   "gern" is weak.
 B: "Ja(, Erdbeeren mag ich)." 
It is stronger than "Ich esse Erdbeeren" but weaker than "Ich esse gern Erdbeeren.
But this is dependend on context.

In "Ich mag Erdbeeren sehr." the meaning is like "Ich esse sehr gern Erdbeeren."

"Ich esse Erdbeeren" itself has two meanings:

1. I do not reject strawberries. They belong to the things I eat.
2. I'm eating strawberries. (I'm  eating strawberries now.)

_Ich mag Erdbeeren_ is more than _I do not reject them_. It does not fit to meaning 2.
I think it overlaps both witch "Ich esse Erdbeeren" (a little bit) and "Ich esse Erdbeeren gern." (often you can exchange them.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> I also know "mögen" as a synonym of "essen" meaning "to find acceptable":
> ("mögen" = "essen", not "*gern* essen")


Das sehe ich nicht so.

Ich kenne/ benutze das Vollverb _mögen_ (im Zusammenhang mit Essbarem) *nur* in der von Canoonet angegebenen Bedeutung:
_Ich *mag* Erdbeereis. = Ich *esse gern* Erdbeereis._

Für mich:_ Isst  Du (= verträgst/ akzeptierst du als Nahrung) Fleisch? _*≠*_ Magst Du Fleisch?_


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> Für mich:_ Isst  Du (= verträgst/ akzeptierst du als Nahrung) Fleisch? _*≠*_ Magst Du Fleisch?_


Ich sehe es_ im Prinzip _genauso.

Allerdings kann "magst" in der Frage in seltenen Fällen eine sehr unterschiedliche Bedeutung abhängig von der Situation haben.

Es kann bedeuten: Möchtest du Fleisch (haben/bekommen)? _Magst du *Fleisch*? (Nur mit unbetontem "magst", in den meisten Fällen würde aber gefragt: "Möchtest du Fleisch?" - "Magst" ist hier selten, eher veraltet, denke ich. Situation: Ich habe Fleisch gekocht, teile das Essen aus und frage "Magst/möchtest du Fleisch?"_
oder "Isst du gern Fleisch?" *Magst*_ du Fleisch? _Das ist fast immer die Bedeutung. Situation: Ich will wissen, ob der andere gern Fleisch isst.

Beide Bedeutungen können zusammenfallen, wenn ich annehme, wer kein Fleisch mag, möchte auch keins.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Das sehe ich nicht so.
> 
> Ich kenne/ benutze das Vollverb _mögen_ (im Zusammenhang mit Essbarem) *nur* in der von Canoonet angegebenen Bedeutung:
> _Ich *mag* Erdbeereis. = Ich *esse gern* Erdbeereis._
> 
> Für mich:_ Isst  Du (= verträgst/ akzeptierst du als Nahrung) Fleisch? _*≠*_ Magst Du Fleisch?_


Danke für die Rückmeldung!  Ist wohl wirklich eine regionale Sache. Deutschlerner sollten meine Anmerkung (›mögen‹ als mögliches Synonym von ›essen‹ (#24)) also ignorieren.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

(Nur zur Ergänzung – ich hätte es in #24 schon schreiben sollen.)


> _Möchte_ and its forms are grammatically the past subjunctive of _mögen_, but are never used as such in contemporary German. The conditional of _mögen_ needs to be paraphrased with _würde_: _Wenn ich Käse *mögen würde*, könnte ich viel mehr Gerichte essen._ – “If I *liked* cheese, I could eat many more dishes.”
> mögen - Wiktionary


(Siehe #1.) Hier kommt es mir so vor, dass die Bedeutung eher ›essen‹ ist und nicht ›gern essen‹. Dass man etwas isst ( = akzeptabel findet) reicht ja schon, um „viel mehr Gerichte“ essen zu können. Man muss Käse nicht _gern_ essen, um Gerichte mit Käse essen zu können.

Edit: _gern_ mögen --> _gern_ essen


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Schlabberlatz, in Deinem Beispiel sind "mögen" und "essen" fast synonym. Jedoch ist die Anzahl der Gerichte, die man isst, meist größer als die Anzahl der Gerichte, die man mag. Wer an Schulspeisung teilgenommen hat, weiß, was ich meine. (Es gibt natürlich auch Schulen, bei denen mag man alles.) Unabhängig davon, ob man ein Gericht mag, muss man es manchmal trotzdem essen. Beispiel: Ich esse Käse aus Höflichkeit, aber ich mag ihn nicht.

Ich selbst empfinde es nicht so, dass die Bedeutungen gleich sind. Ich kann etwas essen, ohne es zu mögen und etwas mögen, ohne es zu essen.

Hans mag Erdbeeren. Er ist aber gegen sie allergisch und isst keine mehr.


Wobei dann wieder das Problem besteht, dass man auch essen kann, was man nicht mag.
_Obwohl ich kein fettes Fleisch mag, muss ich es trotzdem essen. Was auf den Tisch kommt, ist gut und wird gegessen!_ - Das war zumindest noch ganz üblich, als ich Kind war.
Eine andere Form des Spruchs:
_Was auf den Tisch kommt, wird gegessen. Iss deinen Teller leer. Die Kinder in Afrika hungern und du isst nicht auf._

Und auch was ich mag, kann ich nicht immer essen:
Obwohl ich Käse mag, kann ich nicht einmal den mehr essen, denn ich bin völlig satt und vollgestopft.

Achtung: Bedeutungswechsel:
_
Ich mag Kaninchen und esse sie deshalb nicht._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich selbst empfinde es nicht so, dass die Bedeutungen gleich sind.


Die Bedeutung ist auch für mich nur bei passendem Kontext gleich.


Hutschi said:


> Ich kann etwas essen, ohne es zu mögen und etwas mögen, ohne es zu essen.


Ja, aber da hat ›essen‹ auch nicht die Bedeutung, um die es mir geht (s. Zitat aus Duden in #24).


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hier kommt es mir so vor, dass die Bedeutung eher ›essen‹ ist und nicht ›gern essen‹.





Hutschi said:


> Ich selbst empfinde es nicht so, dass die Bedeutungen gleich sind.


*+ 1*
Kontext hin oder her (vielleicht interpretierst Du das nur hinein, weil es Dir so passt ).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> *+ 1*
> Kontext hin oder her (vielleicht interpretierst Du das nur hinein, weil es Dir so passt ).


Na ja, aber es könnte doch auch sein, dass der Satz von jemandem stammt, der aus der gleichen Region wie ich kommt 
Und wenn das nicht so ist, werde ich mir nicht die Äuglein ausheulen deswegen. Ich wollte ja nur nachfragen (#24) und später ein bisschen was ergänzen, was ich vorher vergessen hatte (#30). Wenn das wirklich nur eine regionale Sache ist, und danach sieht es nach wie vor aus, dann ist das eben so.


----------



## JClaudeK

Es war ja nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Es war ja nicht böse gemeint!


Ach so!


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Schlabberlatz, 
in dem Kontext, den Du in #30 genannt hast, ist die Bedeutung des Gesamtsatzes pragmatisch gesehen gleich.
Hier entfällt ja das "wenn ich gezwungen werde, etwas zu essen" bei "wenn ich essen würde".

Es ist oft so, dass einzelne Wörter oder Wortgruppen in einem größeren Zusammenhang vager oder schärfer werden.

Wenn wir hier voraussetzen: "Ich esse, was ich mag", ist der Satz sogar völlig synonym.
Die einzelne herausgelöste Wendung eher nicht.

Und aus solchen Sachen entsteht oft Sprachwandel. Ich verwende auch viele Wörter, die nur lokal sind. Schwierig ist es nur, wenn ich nicht bemerke, dass ich eine relativ isolierte Bedeutung verwende.

Ich denke, einer der Grundzüge formaler Logik gilt in alltäglicher Sprache nicht allgemein:

Sind zwei Dinge untereinander gleich, sind sie auch einem dritten gleich.

_Ich esse, was ich mag_ hat zwei verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

1. Ich esse genau das, was ich mag.  (Hier träfe deine Gleichsetzung zu.)
2. Ich esse nichts, was ich nicht mag. (Hier wird es problematischer, darauf näher einzugehen, erfordert aber mehr als eine Randbemerkung. Es ist der Fall, der die klassische Logik sprachlich verlässt.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hallo Hutschi,
danke für die Rückmeldung! 
Besonders bei verneintem ›mögen‹ ist die Bedeutung für mich oft gleich. „Ich mag keinen Kartoffelsalat“ = „Ich esse keinen Kartoffelsalat“ (›essen‹ hier natürlich wieder in der oben beschriebenen Bedeutung). Aber dabei können wir es glaube ich jetzt bewenden lassen  Wie bereits angedeutet, ich kann damit leben, dass das nur eine regionale Sache ist 
Ich hatte in #30 vorangestellt: „Nur zur Ergänzung“, und gesagt: „Hier kommt es mir so vor […]“ Es ging mir nicht darum, #29 zu widerrufen:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung!  Ist wohl wirklich eine regionale Sache. Deutschlerner sollten meine Anmerkung (›mögen‹ als mögliches Synonym von ›essen‹ (#24)) also ignorieren.


----------



## Demiurg

Schlabberlatz said:


> I also know "mögen" as a synonym of "essen" meaning "to find acceptable":
> ("mögen" = "essen", not "*gern* essen")
> Maybe this is a regional thing? I’m interested in the opinions of other native speakers
> 
> A: "Magst du Kirschen?"
> B: "Nein, ich mag die nicht." (meaning: I dislike/hate the taste of cherries. I can’t stand it.)


Das kenne ich auch so:

A: "Magst du kleine Kinder?"
B: "Ja, aber nur mit Tomatensoße."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Demiurg said:


> Das kenne ich auch so:
> 
> A: "Magst du kleine Kinder?"
> B: "Ja, aber nur mit Tomatensoße."


Ah, dann gibt es die Bedeutung in mehreren Regionen


----------

